# Low HCG at 3 weeks and 6 days, SCARED :(



## Laurel886

I just found out I am preggo about 5 days ago. The numbers put me at 3 weeks and 5 days. I had light pink disch. the following day and completely freaked and went to the ER. Doc said my HCG level was 92 which is extremely low... He also did a vaginal ultrasound and could not find anything. He told me that this was either an indication that the I was just flat out too early for anything to really be seen and that was was why my levels were so low or the preg. is failing. Its been 3days since then and I still have not MC'd and I have an appt. tuesday which is exactly one week from the time I went to the ER to get my levels read again and another scan. I am TERRIFIED. I have been having massive nausea on and off all day, sore boobs and really strange cramps every day since I found out. The cramps are random little shock like cramps. Very strange. I also have NO appetite. Has anyone else experienced anything like this. I am worried sick 24/7 and its driving me INSANE. This is supposed to be a happy time :( I am driving my fiance, who wants to be happy completely crazy. HELP.:cry:


----------



## jayne191284

I found out with my first at 3 weeks 5 days but didnt have bloods done. Just a scan at 10 weeks after some pains.

When i first found out i had 2 little twinges of nausea, pains like i would get before my period and i was on constant knicker watch! 

hope this works out for you xx


----------



## DJF

I am about in the same place as you. I took 2 First Response pregnancy tests that were positive (one this morning) but the ClearBlue Digital was negative this morning. I am feeling pretty anxious and would just like to know. Let me know how everything goes! Hope everything works out.


----------



## redsox

Three weeks is so early! I am shocked the doc said an hcg in the 90's was low - AND did a scan! Please don't let this freak you out. Remember at 3 weeks the baby is essentially still just cells and the size of a poppyseed! That is so tiny! :) 

Have you had a second set of HCG levels done? That is what matters most - if you initial reading was 92 then about 48 hours later they should double. 

I had my BFP at 11 dpo and my first HCG - 55. I was told it was low and they had me wait 5 days before the next HCG draw - that reading was 578!!! So I way more than doubled and they were very encouraged. I am going for another draw on Monday just to check progress (I am on metformin and progesterone and had a m/c in Jan. so I think they are keeping an eye on me.)

Please relax and request a second set of HCG as that will be the one that matters!!!


----------



## 4lilmonkeys

Please don't stress yourself out over this. You are still too early for him to beable to see anything on the scan. You should double on your HCG in a few days. I am sure when you go back to the doctor you will see that the baby is progressing. 

Looks like we are only a day apart from each other.

I also too get cramps which I never had before with my other pregnancies.


----------



## nikkchikk

My HCG @ 4w2d was 76, and the last time it was checked at 6w5d it was over 20,000. 

My 5 week ultrasound showed the smallest of small sacs, which is more than some people see!

3w5d is WAAAYYYY to early to be worrying!


----------



## LoraLoo

Its in range hun, a single figure can tell a Dr nothing so please dont worry. My first HCG with last baby (was around same as you) was 20. 48 hours later it was only 28 and i was told i wasnt pregnant. 2 years later, i think my little princess would very much disagree! :hugs:


----------



## Laurel886

Thanks Ladies. This forum is amazing : ) I'm already feeling more optimistic about this preggo bus.


----------



## iwntabump984

Hi ladies I have been lurking around the website for a while now, this is my 1st pregnancy I am 15 DPO got BFP at 10DPO I started to have cramps yesterday and went to the ER they did pelvic exam and drew blood , my hcg 188 they ER doctor told me that those are low numbers for 4 weeks0days Im so nervous have another Beta scheduled for 8/16, Ive been reading and 188 doesnt seem too low for only 4 weeks, any input would be great! Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## jackie5kids

hi hun mine was 103 at 4+2 and 300 at 4+5 dont worry :) x


----------



## beadyeyes

What is it with doctors going on about low hcg?!? Honestly you're all fine!! Mine was 98 at 4w exactly!! Seriously don't worry, it doesn't matter the number as long as it doubles in 48hrs. This is why I think doing betas is such a stupid thing - why do people want the
/need them? It just causes more worry! I only had mine because I was in hospital and they did it without telling me. It causes so much unnecessary stress. I wouldn't bother having any more betas if I were you, trust your body to do its job. Having a beta will not change anything except cause more worry!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey hun mine was 78 at 13dpo and have been doubling nicely, i was never told that mine were low at this stage?? They went to 530 @ 16dpo and 3199 @ 19dpo, you need to get them rechecked as its the doubling every 48 hours which is the main issue. Good luck am sure all will be ok xxx


----------



## AmyDil

Hi there
I went to the emergency docs with a water infection - next thing i was in the gynae ward being checked for an ectopic pregnancy. They did my HCG and sent me for an early scan. My HCG on Sunday was 180 and today is 192. They couldnt see anything on the early scan and I know I am only about 3-4 weeks. should I be worrying about the hcg levels?????? Pls help as am so stressed out x no cramping or bleeding x


----------

